# Stout Recipe - Southwark Old Stout



## youngy (21/5/08)

Just looking at doing a stout, and I like the taste of Southwark Old Stout.

Could someone point me in the direction of a AG recipe for a stout like Southwark Old Stout.

Cheers,


----------



## Stuster (21/5/08)

youngy, Southwark can be classed as a foreign export stout. You can find the Style of the Week thread on that here and there's a good amount of info and recipes there.


----------



## warrenlw63 (21/5/08)

Yep, a real Oz gem alongside Cooper's Best Extra. Fantastic value for money too.  

Reckon you're dead right Stuster. Only thing is its probably dead on the lower end of the IBU scale. Bit sweeter and fuller-bodied than Coopers.

Love it. :lol: Or should that be love 'em.

Warren -


----------



## randyrob (21/5/08)

Over here in the west we call it "Swan Stout" and yes it is a top drop that is available alomst everywhere!


----------

